# Sticky  HABANOS FORUM RULES (A must read before posting!)



## Puff Moderator Team

*Puff's rules regarding Cuban Cigars: *

Posting privileges for the Habanos section requires members to acquire a 60-post count and 30 days' tenure on Puff.

Generally speaking, Cuban Cigars are illegal in the US. Therefore:

1. There is to be NO discussion of sources on the open forum, period. Do NOT post requests for sources or how to buy Cuban cigars or Cuban products. Prohibited discussion of sources includes any form of reference intended to identify or distinguish an individual vendor, group of vendors, or website engaged in the sale of Cuban cigars. Examples of this are: links to vendor sites, company names, abbreviations, acronyms, nicknames, names of owners & employees commonly associated with a vendor, links to lists of Cuban cigar vendors, etc... 
2. NO selling of Cuban cigars or any other Cuban products on the forum.
3. Do NOT ask which retailers ship to the US, how they perform, etc.
4. Do NOT link Cuban cigar sources or sites in any thread, or attempt to hint at sources.
5. Do NOT post pictures or words that depict how Cuban cigars were illegally shipped or received.
6. Do NOT post anything that hints or discloses which country you ordered from, and do NOT post pictures revealing such shipping tactics.
7. Do NOT email, PM, or otherwise solicit members for Cuban cigar sources; this will be considered spam and will be dealt with accordingly. Members receiving these requests should report these messages to the Moderators.
8. Do NOT ask to trade for Cuban cigars.
9. Discussions of Cuban cigars should NOT take place in any forum other than the Habanos forum. This includes posting pictures that can be interpreted as a purchase.

Addendum 

Discussion of sources, shipping practices, etc., is forbidden for three reasons:

A. It remains illegal to import Cuban cigars into the U.S. by mail or common carrier.
B. While it has recently become legal to possess Cuban cigars in the U.S., one may legally do so only by physically and personally bringing them into the country from overseas oneself for one's own personal consumption. Therefore making arrangements publicly for private party sales of Cuban cigars on Puff is prohibited, 
C. Additionally, the manner in which they are obtained in the U.S. could result in the creation of difficulty and cause the loss of an otherwise reliable source. Do not underestimate the tremendous popularity of Puff.com, nor who could be watching.

While Cuban cigars are not illegal everywhere, they are in the United States. For that reason we would ask our international members to respect these rules as well.

If you choose not to follow these guidelines, it can result in the loss of access to these areas of the forum, and potentially the loss of membership to Puff.

Note: If some of you are privately participating in any exchanges that involve Cuban cigars, you do so at your own risk as mailing Cuban cigars is against U.S. law. Puff highly recommends not participating in anything that is illegal, and this includes the mailing of Cuban cigars if you are a U.S. citizen or residing in the U.S.

*NOTE: It is still illegal to mail-order Cuban cigars, as well as to buy and sell them within the US, therefore it is still against our rules to discuss online sources.

However, PIF's, Passes, and MAW's will be allowed on a limited basis. Please see "Habanos on the Move" guidelines for details. Contests and raffles for Cuban cigars are still prohibited.
*


----------



## Bird-Dog

Please note updates to Habanos rules.


----------

